# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: نحوه ویرایش وب سایتهای فلش

## m2326499

باسلام و احترام

اگه بخواهیم اسکریپت یک وب سایت اماده که با فرمت FLA , SWF تشکیل شده رو ویرایش کنیم از چه نرم افزاری باید استفاده کرد ؟؟؟

من نرم افزار Sothink SWF Decompiler 7.4 رو دانلود کردم ولی گویا پولی هستش و اجرا نشد

ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره ، کمکی کنه

----------


## m2326499

از دوستان کسی اطلاعی نداره ؟؟

----------


## syntiberium

من خودم Sothink SWF Decompiler استفاده می کنم البته کرک شده . توی گوگل این کلمات رو سرچ کنید و از سایت های ایرانی مثل downloadha دانلود کنید : Sothink SWF Decompiler دانلود

----------


## شاکری حسین

> من خودم Sothink SWF Decompiler استفاده می کنم البته کرک شده . توی گوگل این کلمات رو سرچ کنید و از سایت های ایرانی مثل downloadha دانلود کنید : Sothink SWF Decompiler دانلود


Sothink SWF Decompiler فقط SWF هایی رو که توشون از TLF  و اکشن 3 استفاده نشده باشه راحت میتونه دیکامپایل کنه

----------

